# Pressure near Taint



## Tim Zane (Sep 22, 2019)

I've been on testosterone for about a year, upped the dosage a few times, but for months I've been at 87mg /wk spread out ED and 12.5mg Aromasin ED.

Lately it seems like I have slight pressure down there. Can't really pin point it, but it's like it's straight in my cornhole or nearby the taint area.  Am I paranoid or could this low dose be doing something to my colon? Kinda feels like my butthole wants to loosen up like when I'm about to crap. No I'm not attaching any pictures.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## teejey (Sep 22, 2019)

What's your psa try low dose cialis for bph, gonna have to also get fingered by the doc to ve sure. I get it sometimes when,i get out of balance. My psa stays at .5 tho.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## GearPro (Sep 22, 2019)

That’s your prostate, my friend. Go to the Doc, let him/her stick a finger in your no-no hole, and they’ll set you up with some meds to help fix it.


----------



## ASHOP (Sep 22, 2019)

Sounds like the prostate to me too. Could either be BPH, Prostatitis or both. Odd question I know, but how is your bowel movements? Any pain or constipation?


----------



## Tim Zane (Sep 25, 2019)

No pain or constipation. Pressure has subsided. If it comes back I'll go get checked. I'm not even 40 so it was kind of odd. Appreciate the input. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## squatster (Sep 26, 2019)

Don't wait brotha
The longer you wait- the harder it is to treat if it is cancer and the worst it will be.
It's probably not
He's going to lube up
Then put both hands on your shoulders and check your prostate. 
Prostate cancer is on the rise in young people brotha.


----------



## lycan Venom (Sep 26, 2019)

It isn't fun. I had a 4 some with a female doctor and 3 female nurses at the e.r. for prostatitis. Dr. was not gentle and the pain is as bad as kidney stones. Cialis and a prostate massage with a good blow job twice a day from a beautiful woman helped... oh and the broad spectrum antibiotics.... go get checked out for an enlarged prostate.


----------



## ASHOP (Sep 29, 2019)

Something else that can mimic a similar pain or discomfort is Levator Syndrome. Basically your pelvic floor cramps or spasms. Constipation can be something that triggers this amongst numerous other things.


----------



## AGGRO (Sep 29, 2019)

I just posted in your other thread asking your doses but I see you wrote them in this thread. Definitely go and get this checked out as it sounds like it's your prostate.


----------



## Tim Zane (Nov 10, 2019)

PSA levels were fine. And the feeling has subsided. Odd...

Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## ASHOP (Nov 11, 2019)

Tim Zane said:


> PSA levels were fine. And the feeling has subsided. Odd...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk



Consider it a blessing.


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Nov 21, 2019)

Tim Zane said:


> PSA levels were fine. And the feeling has subsided. Odd...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk



I guess it taint nothing to worry about then.


----------

